# May 2011 Lottery Winner



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Congratulations tmajer15 (Tom)! Out May 2011 WINNER!

Please post DC # in THIS thread with winnings sent to tmajer15.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks a lot everyone.

1. Pipedreeamz - 
2. BDog - 
3. Stoke and Smoke - 
4. Mike91LX - 
5. jbrown287- 
6. Reino - 
7. johnmoss - 
8. Habanolover - 
9. Seasick Sailor - 
10. EricF - 9405 5036 9930 0099 1931 87
11. tmajer15 - 
12. ktblunden - 
13. lgomez -


----------



## Pipedreamz (Feb 4, 2011)

DC# 9405 5036 9930 0099 4521 09
I tried to fill the request as best I could Tom. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm sure you did s fantastic job, I really appreciate it.

And just so everyone knows, I won't be able to post pics up until probably Sunday. I've been out of town since saturday , packing my mom up in florida and driving her and her dog up to Buffalo for the summer. Thankfully the trip is almost over (in PA right now).

I have been able to hit couple of cigar shops on the way up. Been nice.

Thanks everyone



Pipedreamz said:


> DC# 9405 5036 9930 0099 4521 09
> I tried to fill the request as best I could Tom. Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

# 9505 5000 1085 1138 0002 41


----------



## EricF (May 25, 2010)

tmajer15 said:


> I'm sure you did s fantastic job, I really appreciate it.
> 
> And just so everyone knows, I won't be able to post pics up until probably Sunday. I've been out of town since saturday , packing my mom up in florida and driving her and her dog up to Buffalo for the summer. Thankfully the trip is almost over (in PA right now).
> 
> ...


Where in Florida were you?


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

1. Pipedreeamz - 9405 5036 9930 0099 4521 09
2. BDog - 9505 5000 1085 1138 0002 41
3. Stoke and Smoke - 
4. Mike91LX - 
5. jbrown287- 
6. Reino - 
7. johnmoss - 
8. Habanolover - 
9. Seasick Sailor - 
10. EricF - 9405 5036 9930 0099 1931 87
11. tmajer15 - 
12. ktblunden - 
13. lgomez -


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

EricF said:


> Where in Florida were you?


I was in Summerfield, its a little south of Ocala.


----------



## ktblunden (Oct 7, 2010)

Shipped this off yesterday - 0311 0240 0000 9912 1104


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

flying today 9405 5036 9930 0106 5043 71


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Well, I came home early. I missed my cigars.... I mean family. I had some really great packages waiting for me too. Thanks everyone, you're all very generous with your picks, a lot of very nice sticks. Here's the damage so far...

mike91lx









ktblunden









ericf









lgomez









seasick sailor









pipedreeamz


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

1. Pipedreeamz - received
2. BDog - 9505 5000 1085 1138 0002 41
3. Stoke and Smoke - 
4. Mike91LX - received
5. jbrown287- 
6. Reino - 9405 5036 9930 0106 5043 71
7. johnmoss - 
8. Habanolover - 
9. Seasick Sailor - received
10. EricF - received
11. tmajer15 - winner
12. ktblunden - received
13. lgomez - received


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Got a nice package from Reino yesterday... thanks a lot


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Got a nice package from BDog, thanks a lot, they look great. Been wanting to try the Hammer and Sickle for a while.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

1. Pipedreeamz - received
2. BDog - received
3. Stoke and Smoke - n\a
4. Mike91LX - received
5. jbrown287- 
6. Reino - received
7. johnmoss - received
8. Habanolover - 
9. Seasick Sailor - received
10. EricF - received
11. tmajer15 - winner
12. ktblunden - received
13. lgomez - received


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

1. Pipedreeamz - received
2. BDog - received
3. Stoke and Smoke - n\a
4. Mike91LX - received
5. jbrown287- Sent reminder PM 05/22/2011
6. Reino - received
7. johnmoss - received
8. Habanolover - Sent reminder PM 05/23/2011
9. Seasick Sailor - received
10. EricF - received
11. tmajer15 - winner
12. ktblunden - received
13. lgomez - received

Sent PM's to Habanolover and jbrown287


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

1. Pipedreeamz - received
2. BDog - received
3. Stoke and Smoke - n\a
4. Mike91LX - received
5. jbrown287- Received reply from Jeff - He's on it :biggrin1:
6. Reino - received
7. johnmoss - received
8. Habanolover - Sent reminder PM 05/31/2011
9. Seasick Sailor - received
10. EricF - received
11. tmajer15 - winner
12. ktblunden - received
13. lgomez - received


----------



## jbrown287 (Aug 18, 2010)

Sorry for the horrible delay. The smokes went out Friday and should arrive tom. 

DC# is 0310 1230 0000 8416 3615

Again sorry for the delay. Work has kept me busy this month.


----------



## tmajer15 (Oct 3, 2009)

Not a problem at all Jeff... I had to smoke down the inventory to make room anyway. They arrived today.. thank you very much. Well worth the wait. I had my first shark a few weeks ago and loved it.

From Jbrown287










Thanks a lot, much appreciated


----------



## Reino (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice prize Jeff. Enjoy the sticks Tom.


----------

